# Sonokinetic Instruments stop sounding after a few minutes



## jazzman7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Sonokinetic Instruments stop sounding after a few minutes. Both Cappricio and Indie. They respond to MIDI but no sound. Purging does not help. Reloading restores them but they stop responding again. My system Win7 DAW Cakewalk. 

No problems with other Kontact instruments. 

Any suggestions? Overdue for a new system I know


----------



## stevebarden (Jan 8, 2021)

That happened to me before I realized that I was hitting the mute keyswitches. Since they’re velocity sensitive they would become muted when hitting them lightly. Had to hit them again with more force to turn them back on.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 8, 2021)

stevebarden said:


> That happened to me before I realized that I was hitting the mute keyswitches. Since they’re velocity sensitive they would become muted when hitting them lightly. Had to hit them again with more force to turn them back on.


I ran into that earlier right after I bought cappricio, then realized what I was doing. This time it's not that. Happens with Indie too, which has no mute keyswitch as far as I know. I've double checked everything...Scaler goes lifeless too pretty quickly...So I'm guessing win7 or Cake. Thanks for the input. I will keep testing this out. Might have to move up my PC upgrade plans.


----------



## Satorious (Jan 9, 2021)

I've experienced this - on other non-Sonokinetic libraries also, so I think this is more of a Cakewalk/Kontakt bug. The sound plays for a bit, then it just goes silent and I can't get a peep out of the instrument. The only workarounds I know of are to freeze the track (make reediting more difficult) or to reload (a royal pain). Just for reference I'm on Windows 10, Sonar X2 64bit.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 9, 2021)

Satorious said:


> I've experienced this - on other non-Sonokinetic libraries also, so I think this is more of a Cakewalk/Kontakt bug. The sound plays for a bit, then it just goes silent and I can't get a peep out of the instrument. The only workarounds I know of are to freeze the track (make reediting more difficult) or to reload (a royal pain). Just for reference I'm on Windows 10, Sonar X2 64bit.


Sonokinetic asked me to try this in standalone mode saying CW may be trying to automate. Sure enough, works fine. I tried every setting change I could think of to fix this. Nothing. Then downloaded Reaper...Problem gone. Would be a major pain to switch DAWs but unless I can fix this in CW I might have to. Perhaps just carry both. Reapers workflow is different, but it sure felt smoother handling MIDI...


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 9, 2021)

Satorious said:


> I've experienced this - on other non-Sonokinetic libraries also, so I think this is more of a Cakewalk/Kontakt bug. The sound plays for a bit, then it just goes silent and I can't get a peep out of the instrument. The only workarounds I know of are to freeze the track (make reediting more difficult) or to reload (a royal pain). Just for reference I'm on Windows 10, Sonar X2 64bit.


Check the Zero controllers When Play Stops setting. This was pointed out to me in the CW forum. Looks like it has done the trick!


----------



## Satorious (Jan 9, 2021)

Taken a look - have this ticked already, but I'm sure I can muddle by for now.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 9, 2021)

Satorious said:


> Taken a look - have this ticked already, but I'm sure I can muddle by for now.


Go ahead and shut it off if you have not already. Mine was on and I shut it off...presto!


----------

